# Rose is Rose



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Awwww I'm so sorry!  God Bless you for taking her in and giving her a good home. She's in heaven and will be waiting for you one day. I lost a horse last year too (he was elderly) and I know what you're going through. My prayers go out.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you so much. =] I'm just waiting on the next one to walk into my life. God gave me a gift, a love for horses. I'm glad to see you are a Christian too. I need to put my favorite Bible verse in my siggy. I'm sorry you lost a horse =[


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What a sad story. Good for you taking her in and making her last years happy and content. She was a beautiful horse. :,,)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

she was a beautiful horse. i am sorry for your loss.


----------

